# sable forever??



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Coco is now 14 weeks old and im starting to think as shes not really changed much yet she may just stay this sabled grey colour, any thoughts?
This is her today



























Not proper pics just trying to catch her colour close up!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I think its too early to tell. All my L/C were still changing colour at 1 year.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

JRZL said:


> I think its too early to tell. All my L/C were still changing colour at 1 year.


Oh ok well thats good to know, i thought if she was gonna change she would have started by now, Sarahs Daisy changed by 14 weeks, i think anyway??
so thats y i was thinking maybe she will just stay this colour!
thanks!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's got lots of cream under her.. I saw a dog that i think will look like her ages ago and i wanted him ha ha but i can't find the picture now!!

I think she'll have a lot of blue/grey on the ends of her fur!!

Daisy is majorly furry and changed v v v quickly!! I dunno if thats the norm or not.. i'm still gonna look for this picture of this dog i think she'll look like


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Tiptoe said:


> Oh ok well thats good to know, i thought if she was gonna change she would have started by now, Sarahs Daisy changed by 14 weeks, i think anyway??
> so thats y i was thinking maybe she will just stay this colour!
> thanks!


They do change a lot as pups, about the age of coco now, but they sometimes carry on changing for a year or so


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

A friend of mine had a similar coloured chi, it changed completely to blonde, we were all suprised!!!!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

sullysmum said:


> A friend of mine had a similar coloured chi, it changed completely to blonde, we were all suprised!!!!!


Ha really?? thats the beauty of chis, they suprise u! 
Shes got me excited to see her grow more so than any other breed iv had!
Her mums blonde and white and her dad was pure white so she was a wierd colour to get, but her mum has the same white face Coco has!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have heard breeders say that they can actually change colors for 2 years. Maybe Lisa would know.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

she'll change. Lola was the same and then changed loads.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> she'll change. Lola was the same and then changed loads.


Wat colour was Lola wen u 1st got her?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

TLI said:


> I have heard breeders say that they can actually change colors for 2 years. Maybe Lisa would know.


This is what happened to my Jet. As a puppy he was quite dark (8 weeks) then at about 15 weeks he went quite light then a little dark up until he was around a year and a half then darker when her turned 2. Hes now the same colour as he was when he was 2. (Hes 3 and a half now)


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

if you look back at her pup pics you can see she has changed but remember coats take time to grow out so you might not see any real changes until a few months later and keep going to about 2yrs old. I have a sable girl too and I was thinking ok come on when are you going to change then I looked back at her pics from the breeder and noticed it more that she did change some. I am like you look at so many pics of sables and say when are you going to look like that? LOL they will when its time.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> if you look back at her pup pics you can see she has changed but remember coats take time to grow out so you might not see any real changes until a few months later and keep going to about 2yrs old. I have a sable girl too and I was thinking ok come on when are you going to change then I looked back at her pics from the breeder and noticed it more that she did change some. I am like you look at so many pics of sables and say when are you going to look like that? LOL they will when its time.


Ye she has gotten a bit lighter def, but not alot, im just being so impatient but it feels like iv had her years not weeks, it feels like its taking alot longer than it actually is ya kno!
Wat colour sable is yours?
Its wierd iv not seen an awful lot of pics of adult sables!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

here is Cali as a pup first pic I got from the breeder of her









and now at 16 wks









she is a red and white black sabled long coat. 
I can't wait to see how my Cali and your Coco changes coat colors:coolwink:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think you've seen pictures of my Mari & how much she's changed? To me it looks like Coco hasn't yet started loosing her puppy coat. When that happens - then you'll start to see her adult coat growing in & can see what color is going to grow in. But the sabling...if she ends up having it won't show up until it's about grown in. Mari had a lot of sabling as a pup & nnow really doesn't have much except on her tail & a bit down the middle of her back. (she had a "stripe down her back for a while)

Anyway, it's definitely too early to tell but chances are she will probably loose much of her sabling & will be a little blondie with maybe some light blue sabling here & there.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> here is Cali as a pup first pic I got from the breeder of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yey thanks for posting those pics! love seeing colour change pics!
Cocos got the same black line on her back and tail, wen i 1st got her she just had loads of black hairs on her back,but now they have narrowed into a line!
Your baby is lovely!!!
I know i cant wait to know wat her adult colour will be!



MChis said:


> I think you've seen pictures of my Mari & how much she's changed? To me it looks like Coco hasn't yet started loosing her puppy coat. When that happens - then you'll start to see her adult coat growing in & can see what color is going to grow in. But the sabling...if she ends up having it won't show up until it's about grown in. Mari had a lot of sabling as a pup & nnow really doesn't have much except on her tail & a bit down the middle of her back. (she had a "stripe down her back for a while)
> 
> Anyway, it's definitely too early to tell but chances are she will probably loose much of her sabling & will be a little blondie with maybe some light blue sabling here & there.


Yes i have seen pretty Maris pics! Shes changed loads!
Her fur now is thick and fluffy so still baby hair,will her baby hair actually fall out or does it just grow longer?
I imagine she`ll still have some dark tips black or grey no matter wat but we`ll see! And her tails v dark so that might stay too!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Cali actually has a really similar shape to Coco, very similar, her legs, body, tail, head even looks really like Cocos only a diff colour!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

If she doesn't change to a light cream/blonde I think she'll be a very stunning & unique wolf sable


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tiptoe said:


> Her fur now is thick and fluffy so still baby hair,will her baby hair actually fall out or does it just grow longer?
> I imagine she`ll still have some dark tips black or grey no matter wat but we`ll see! And her tails v dark so that might stay too!


It will fall out. Her adult coat will come in a different texture & sometimes a different color. Sometimes the change is dramatic (Mari lost almost her entire coat in a couple weeks time) but sometimes the change is very gradual & you won't really notice much of a difference visually until a long period of time has passed. But her coat probably won't always be fluffy & soft like it is now. It typically ends up being more silky like...but it could vary depending on her genetics. I've seen some Chi's very fluffy so you never know. But the majority are more silky.

You'll be surprised at what she ends up as I bet. I have a friend (2cheese here) who has a blue sabled fawn pup who looks somewhat similar to your Coco. She is in the midst of her "puppy uglies" right now and has lost most of her blue sabling except for a stripe down her back & she still has a blue mask so far. She is 5 months old now I believe. Anyway, time will tell what Coco will end up as. Regardless...she will be beautiful that is one thing for sure!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My Rosie started off as a very light brown body with black mask then went sable with black mask, now aged 10 years old she has a black stripe down her back and her tail and all her face and neck are now white and still sable on her body.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Tiptoe said:


> Wat colour was Lola wen u 1st got her?


same as daisy with a big black stripe down her back


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> same as daisy with a big black stripe down her back


Same as Daisy now or wen Sarah 1st got her? Ha sorry im being real annoying!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Hayley you're more impatient than me.. this thread is cracking me up!!

I still think she's gonna look like that dog i sent you.. Gorgeous gorgeous

Daisy shed her puppy coat about a month ago, you'll know when its happening coz you'll be covered in dog hair all the time for a while.. just brush her and when you bathe her give her a good scrub it helps get hte loose hairs out! She never got that 'skinny bald' look she just literally lost the pup hair and had adult coat. We still have black on the back of her ears at the tips and a random thick patch on her tail.. Her roots are even pailer than she is now so i think she'll get even lighter!!

The coat is so so so soft and silky when it comes in


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG Hayley you're more impatient than me.. this thread is cracking me up!!
> 
> I still think she's gonna look like that dog i sent you.. Gorgeous gorgeous
> 
> ...


Ha ha i know i must be doing everyones head in!! 
Just wanted some thoughts ha, just want her to fast forward so i can see wat shes gonna be like, then she can go back to being a puppy!
Yes she defo is the spit of the dog u sent me she will prob look like him!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tiptoe said:


> Ha ha i know i must be doing everyones head in!!
> Just wanted some thoughts ha, just want her to fast forward so i can see wat shes gonna be like, then she can go back to being a puppy!
> Yes she defo is the spit of the dog u sent me she will prob look like him!


I'll quite happily nab her from you if she does ha ha..

Ah i know i love the long coats when they're in fully.. its a long process tho


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Fascinating thread! 

Now I can't help but wonder though...

That's what my fella looked like when I first got him, clearly a sable 









But looking at him now, what would he be classified as, still a sable?


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Electrocutionist said:


> Fascinating thread!
> 
> Now I can't help but wonder though...
> 
> ...


as a pup he was fawn and white with sabling and now he still has some sable on his tail but he is a (darker)fawn and white color


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

No matter what her coloring turns out to be she is still going to be beautiful! I know how you feel though I wonder about Chloes coat all the time too and wonder what she is going to look like in two or three years.


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> as a pup he was fawn and white with sabling and now he still has some sable on his tail but he is a (darker)fawn and white color


Ah! Thanks for the reply, I haven't quite got the hang of all the colours yet.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

any updated pics tiptoe ? would love to know how her coat has changed  .
i was thinking she will still be sable as an adult


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

my Katie was very dark chocolate when i got her, but she is much more of a milky chocolate now, ...not sure if she will stay this colour or wether she will darken again, as not sure if the sun has made her lighter or if she was going to be lighter any way.....


----------

